# GT-S R32, getting one need info.



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here and I would like to know if anyone could give me some info on the GT-S series skyline if any. I am very familiar with the RB26DETT but haven't really dabbled in the GT-S series from Nissan. I have a 300zxTT so my background is VG series motors but I am very interested in the GT-S series motor. 

I am buying one very soon, I made out like a bandit with one but I would like to know if anyone has any good info that I might be able to obtain so that I have a better knowledge of the motor and car. I do realize that the car is rear wheel drive also.

If anyone can help it would be very helpful.

and if anyone else likes to chat about nissans inparticular check out my homepage www.300zxforums.com


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

The GT-S comes with a RB25 engine which I believe is a single turbo and is rear-wheel drive, I know that much.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *The GT-S comes with a RB25 engine which I believe is a single turbo and is rear-wheel drive, I know that much. *



The GTS is rear wheel drive with the RB25DE, and the GTS-T is rwd single turbo (RB25DET) the turbo auto tranny is also called the GTS-M.

what kinda info are you looking for ???
The engine is pretty strong but one part you have to pay special attention to is the radiator.I had to change mine about 2 years ago (I had to modify one from a maxda mx6).After that I had a cracked head early april. 
Apart from that, the only parts I changed was the belts ,oils and brakes.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Since you are a 300ZX owner you may be familiar with the earlier version of hicas if you are comfortable with it no problem but , the rear tends to get a littlle loose at high speeds ( I think due to the 4 wheel steering and hicas).
If you are not comfortable with it try Stillens hicas eliminator.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Non GT-R R32*

In Japan, earlier GTS (May 89-Feb 93) came with 155ps 2.0L (RB20DE) and GTS-T had 215ps RB20DET. There are model called GTS25 (RB25DE *non turbo 180ps) came out in Feb 93.

There are no R32s came with RB25DET. The first RB25DET came with R33 model.

Some low end R32 GXi even came with SOHC 4 cyl engine (CA18i 91ps ). and GTE also came with 125ps SOHC RB20E engine.


----------



## crashjust4kix (May 9, 2003)

hey, man if you're in jersey, you gotta come down to toms river and cause a stir. me and some of the other nissan freeks will pay your fuel and buy you dinner and beer and just about anything else we can find if you let us stand around and stare... never had a skyline of any kind swing through, so it'd be a kick.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Check out www.rb20det.com for info and links about the engine you'll be getting.

J


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

heh cruise through in a dented R31 Station wagon like my faimily has....will that cause a stir?! Will people pay to see that? LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Don't buy a GTS!!!!!!!!!!!! Save your money and buy a cheaper better car.


----------

